# my diy stand



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

stand measures 72.5x18.5x36" tall. very sturdy. i will add doors and trim in the following days.

View attachment 103870

View attachment 103872

View attachment 103873


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Looks good so far.









It looks to be for a 125 gallon, right?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

NiCe, looks stronge..good job.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Not to knock you stand, but do you relize how much weight that thing can hold. 3/4 plywood hads an incredible tensile strenght, and 2x4 is rediculous. That thing can literaly hold thousands and thousands of pounds. Wrap it in a 1/4 or 1/2 oak ply and you got one stand to last a lifetime.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

yes, i realize it is a bit overkill, but only thing it can hurt is the people having to lift it. reason i put two 2x4's per post is one for sturdyness(one not resting on wood, just screwed in) and one for strenght(the post that is resting wood-wood. i am planning on putting 1/2" oak ply and 4 doors on it. it will provide much needed room as there will be nothing equipmentwise under it because all my sump and equipment are in the opposite room.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

+ your last stand failed your tank, you dont want it to happen again


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it wasnt a failure in my stand, my stand was made of cinder blocks. it wasnt a crack from a stand fault. it was something else.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

damn, and that tank broke good


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Looks nice... way better than my home made stands.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i broke it up a lot


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks tall and narrow, Could be wobbly with all that water in dere.
Might want to check it first.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

man that thing has more supports than my house


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

have you seen what all glass makes their 180g stands out of?? .75x1.5" boards.. lol.

the stand needs to be tall because the vat for my sump is about 32" tall and my drains wont be able to make it to the sump if it were any shorter. i have tested its strength by trying to rock it back in forth and it wont budge.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree i think its overbuilt, and plenty strong.
I just think you should fill outside and see if it rocks when all that weight is on it.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

update: i(180lbs) sat on top of it and rocked back and forth. it didnt budge. i added some boards to the front such that it looks nice and neat and doors will be easy to put on. just slapping on some 1/2" board for the side.this thing is veery heavy.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Good deal. Show us pics of the end result.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well you have a tank of a stand there. awesome job.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

wow just noticed this topic

im gonna use that pic to try and build a diy stand when i get my 180 gallon or 125 gl.

good job once again youve out did yourself


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice stand you got there, I used to have 125 that I built a stand for. Was one the funniest things I built for my tank. Loved every second of it. I also used 2x4's for my corners. Better to be safe than sorry.
E


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hey can some one send me the picks of illninos stand in this post cause for some reason I can't them up on my ppc

please can some one pm it to me or send e some pics of a diystand that would help me build one my self


----------

